# Zurück aus Tunesien/Südafrika Teil 3



## Seeteufelfreund (24. Juni 2004)

Nun gehts weiter:
 Der Samstag und Sonntag waren Freizeit und Shopping angesagt,denn am Montag sollte es zu meiner Cousine nach Kapstadt/Südafrika gehen.
  Mein Onkel wohnt in Johannesburg dort ist leider nicht viel mit Angeln.
  So trafen wir uns alle in Kapstadt bei meiner Cousine.
  Ankunft Montagabend in Kapstadt,Wetter ging so,erstmal schlafen.
  Dienstag früh,gleich runter zum Hafen,und erste Erkundigungen eingezogen.
  Das Angeln war sofort vermiesst,weil sich kein Boot fand unter 500 $.
  Vor 2 Jahren habe ich noch Boote für 200 $ gefunden,aber seitdem immer
  mehr Reiche Ausländer ( vor allem Amerikaner ) dort leben,haben sie die  Preise  dort kräftig  angezogen.
  Es sollte doch ein Boot geben was bezahlbar ist,lieber Gott,leider nein.
  Kein Boot weit und breit unter 500 $,son Mist.
  Somit wurden es 4 Tage Erholung und Familienfeiern ohne Ende.
 Also am Donnerstag wieder zurück nach Tunesien,am Flughafen stand schon einer meiner Freunde mit dem Auto und fuchtelte wild mit den Armen.
  Auf der Rückfahrt kamen die New´s und was für welche :z:z:z
 Seit 2 Tagen seien sie einem Schwarm von " Tschula " ich glaube eine Thunfischart,dicht auf den Fersen,und wir müssten heute noch raus.
  Frau mit Gepäck im Hotel abgesetzt und gleich weiter zum Hafen.
  Schnell die 2 Big Game Ruten im Hafen montiert,Tasche mit Schleppködern
  an Bord,Transportrohr beim Hafenmeister deponiert,und Motor an.
 Die Fahrt dauerte eine knappe Stunde bis wir sie an der Oberfäche rauben sahen.Also Schleppköder mit Bebleiung ins Wasser,Köder auf Distanz hinters
 Boot ( ca.80m ),einen Halbkreis mit dem Boot und mit Abstand an dem Schwarm vorbei.Rute und Rolle waren schon an der Kampfweste montiert.
  Die andere Rute hatte einer meiner Freunde nur im Rutenhalter stecken.
 Kaum waren die Oberflächenköder am Schwarm vorbei,kamen auch die ersten Attacken.Mein Kumpel hatte den ersten Biss,kurz warten und Anschlag,Kontakt,Kontakt,:z:z
 Der Tanz ging los,der Fisch nahm gut Schnur,die Bremse erhöhte ihr kreichen,mittlerweile hatte auch ich meinen Kontakt,Anschlag und Fisch.
 Da sein Fisch weiter draussen war musste ich meinen auf die andere Seite des Bootes dirigieren.Es folgten Fluchten und Abtauchen ohne Ende.
  Der dritte Mann an Bord und Kapitän zugleich brachte das Boot immer in eine für beide Angler super Position ( mein Mohammed ).
 Der Drill ging bei beiden in die Endphase,mittlerweile war ja schon fast eine Stunde vergangen,und die beiden Fische begannen sich immer häufiger an der Oberfäche auf die Seite zu legen.Mein Freund seiner war der erste der an Bord gegafft wurde und für riesen Trubel sorgte,hatte er doch noch nie zuvor einen solchen Fisch mit solchem Gerät beangelt,Freude wie bei einem Kleinkind und die Tränen flossen.
  Etwas später konnte ich auch meinen ersten " Tschula " landen.
  Fische versorgt,ein #2 und eine Zigarette und es ging weiter.Insgesamt konnten wir bis Einbruch der Dunkelheit 10 " Tschula " verhaften.
 Hätten noch mehr fangen können,aber leider war das Boot bedrohlich voll und hatte extremen Tiefgang und zu unserer eigenen Sicherheit brachen wir das Angeln ab.
 Im Hafen angekommen war erstmal riesen staunen unter den einheimischen Fischern,ein Freund besorgte einen Kühllaster,die Fische verladen ging´s zum heimischen Fischmarkt.Dort den Laster abgestellt einen Mann zur Wache dortgelassen und erstmal ins Hotel.
  Am Freitag morgen zum Fischmarkt die Fische zum Verkauf anbieten und vorallem wiegen,wiegen,.............wiegen.
  Mein Größter hatte 48 kg der größte meines Kumpels 56 kg.
  Verkaufsgewicht hatten wir 486 kg= Familienerlös von 1276 TD.
  Der Fang konnte sich sehen lassen und meinen Kumpels wieder ein Stück weit geholfen.
 Für Samstag wurde ein riesen Fest veranstaltet(ca. 300 Leute) und 4 Schafe und ein Kamel mußten ihr Leben zum wohle aller lassen.
  Es geht noch weiter,nur die Ruhe .........................


  Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------

